# barbara walter's cha cha



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

how many besides me first learned of the havanese breed from barbara's show "the view"? i wasn't even thinking of getting a dog the first time i saw cha cha. the show was busy and noisey and she just calmly sat there on her own! for some reason i went online and found out what a perfect breed havanese were. the cost was prohibitive but soon did not matter. now i am suffering HMS, which i was exposed to and caught on this forum! anyway how many caught the first bug from seeing cha cha?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't know about Barbara's Havanese until after we got Jasper. Perhaps we should invite her to join the forum. Then she can get MHS too.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i emaied her today and told her about us. i invited her to share any of cha cha's antics with us and that we shared advise. who knows she may be having the usual concerns, matting, potty training etc. actually i think the puppy has a nanny!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Oh, I better go back in and edit my comment, in case she starts trowling 
the forum.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats how I found out about them too! I love Barbara Walters, always have. When I was a kid I used to love her specials when she would go to the various orphanages. I decided then I would never have my own kids. 

But I loved Cha Cha, so I guess if Barbara Walters didnt have a HAV, this forum wouldn't exist! 

I always get pissy when people on the big list start moaning about Barbara bringing her dog on the show. How selfish. They dont want the breed to become popular, I do understand its harder to keep them out of puppy mills as popularity grows, its also harder to charge $2500 for a dog who more are breeding. Gasp? Did I say that?!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't hear Barbara had a Hav until I came here! I had already decided it was the right dog for us. Gee, I've never even seen her dog before...tried to do a search since you are talking about it...but I didn't come up with her dog? Just some latin girls... don't search cha cha....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I always get pissy when people on the big list start moaning about Barbara bringing her dog on the show. How selfish. They dont want the breed to become popular, I do understand its harder to keep them out of puppy mills as popularity grows, its also harder to charge $2500 for a dog who more are breeding. Gasp? Did I say that?!


Melissa,
You made me laugh! I will say though that while the breed is getting popular, that doesn't mean the price will drop. Getting a puppy from a breeder that "does it all" will charge a higher price then one that is just putting a male and a female together to sell puppies. In a lot of other breeds, Yorkies for one, pet's sell for $2500.00. Bulldogs sell for $2500.00 also for pets. Now that is getting them from what I would call a reputable breeder though.

Just my two cents. <grin>


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It would be great if we could get Barbara Walters join the forum!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The job of looking for a Havanese was done by an assistant and they had to have one "right now". I forgot who they ended up getting it from.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ChaCha started my search for the Havanese too. Big fan of Barbara Walters.:first:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have not seen Cha Cha or the View. Any online sites with pictures of Cha Cha?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I did a googlel search to no avail.*

Bummer. I want to see cha cha. :O)

Side note I was telling my Cuban friend about wanting a havanese. She was so excited; of course knew all about them. And she's NOT a dog person. She's going to come up with some cute Cuban names for me. Of course I don't even have the dog yet! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Cha Cha was pictured in US magazine when Barbara Walters told her audience that Cha Cha talked and told her that she loved her. She is a cream colored dog. You can see a picture of her if you search "Barbara Walter's dog". I did that search when I first heard the story and came up with a picture. I am not sure it is still available since it was a while ago but worh a try if you want to see Cha Cha. I am amazed that Yorkies and Bull Dogs cost as much as a Havanese and more.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a co-worker from Cuba. He has never heard of a Havanese. WHen he met mine, he said he has never seen them either. I thought that was strange.:crazy:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't know about this until I was at the pet expo and they read the breed profile and said Barbara owned one! I do think she missed out one the best part-looking at all the puppies and the puppy pictures. Maybe that would cure some of us with MHS.... I could totally be a puppy buyer <BG> but may get fired when the dog never arrived to my client!

Amanda

P.S. I tried to google image search and didn't find a pic!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew I had seen this sometime in the last year..... This is as close as we'll likely get of seeing a pic of Cha Cha.

http://www.hentoshbronze.com/chacha.html

The sculpture is gorgeous!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I googled Barbara Walters Cha Cha & there was a utube site that had a picture, but the video was no longer available. If that was a pic of Cha Cha he/or she looks very much like a poodle. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had Quincy before I had heard Barbara Walters had a havanese.I was disappointed I missed her dog being on the show.It is not a show I watch regularly,though I have tuned in to see Rosie a few times!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the last time i heard barbara talk about cha cha she mentioned her fear of a "dognap". she now uses an alias when walking in central park with her nanny.


----------

